# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کنکور 94 ، برنامه مطالعاتی پیشنهادی شما؟

## milad 22

سلام 
من کنکوری 93 هستم رشته تجربی ولی چون کلا هیچی نخوندم میخوام واسه 94 از تابستون شروع کنم 
سال پیش مدرسه خودش برا ما برنامه گذاشت کلی پول گرفت اخرشم فقط گند زده شد به تابستون و نتیجه صفر

میخوام روزی حدود 6 7 ساعت بخونم به نظر شما تابستون رو کلا پیش بخونم ؟ یه برنامه ای چیزی برای من نشون بدید لطفا

----------


## Ensany

سلام برنامه ای رو که براتون قرار میدم مورد تایید اساتید هستش! برا خودتون خوردش کنین! و درسای خودتونو جایگزین! 
ایام هفته
90دقیقه اول
90دقیقه دوم
90دقیقه سوم

شنبه

دین و زندگی 3
روان شناسی
منطق و فلسفه

یکشنبه

جامعه شناسی
زبان خارجی
تاریخ ایران و جهان

دو شنبه

جغرافیا 2
ریاضی 3 
زبان فارسی(مطالعه قوائذ پایه از روی درس نامه)

سه شنبه

ارایه های ادبی
عربی(قوائد پایه)
ادبیات فارسی 3

چهارشنبه

عربی (پایه)
عربی (تخصصی)
ریاضی


                                                                    5 شنبه
صبح! مرور دروس خوانده شده در طول یک هفته!
بعد ظهر! ازمون جامع از دروس به صورت تستی و چهار گزینه ای

----------


## milad 22

ممنون .
الان این کل درسای دوم سوم و پیش  انسانی هست ؟

----------


## hach

اره درساش مال انسانيه

----------


## milad 22

ساعات مطالعش کم نیست احیانا ؟ 
روزی 4.5 ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

واسه منابعم هم کمک میخوام 

تو عمومی ها 
ادبیات : پنج گنج مهروماه 
معارف: پیام آیات گاج و کتاب درسی
عربی : جامع مهر و ماه ( ولی احساس میکنم خیلی زیاد توضیح و ... داره)
زبانمم خیلی خوبه نیاز ندارم

تو اختصاصی ها 
فیزیک : مهر و ماه پایه و چهارم ( از این دوتا کتاب خیلی خوشم میاد )
شیمی : ندارم 
ریاضی :مهر و ماه 
زیست : فقط ککتاب درسی میخونم 
زمین هم کتاب درسی

----------


## Ensany

اینا مال دروس سوم هستند! قالب هستش!

اره کمه از این هفته اون 90 تایی ها میشه 4 تا 120 دقیقه!

من قالب رو دادم خورد کنین با توجه به خودتون بچینین!

از 4 ساعت شروع کن برو رو مود 8 9 ساعت

اینم یادت نره زیاد به خودت فشار نیار یواش یواش داش!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ساعات مطالعش کم نیست احیانا ؟ 
> روزی 4.5 ؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> واسه منابعم هم کمک میخوام 
> 
> تو عمومی ها 
> ادبیات : پنج گنج مهروماه 
> ...


واسه منابع!
واسه دینی (خیلی سبز و گاج)
ارایه هم (هامون سبطی)
زبان(گاج جامع)
زبان فارسی ،لغت،املا هم خودم دنبال منبع خوبم پیدا کردم حتما بهت میگم
فعلا استارت بزن گرم شی

----------


## milad 22

واقعا ممنون 
پس از دوم شروع میکنم وقتی دروس سوم تموم شد سوم رو شروع میکنم 
خوبه ؟

----------


## Ensany

داداش گلم رشته شما چیه؟ تجربی ریاضی؟ 

ببین یه مثال میزنم! من الان تازه امتحان سوم رو دادم دیگه خوب؟ الان بهتر میتونم مرور کنم تست بزنم!

درسی مثل جغرافیا که یه هفته پیش امتحانشو دادم این هفته میخونم!
ولی عربی رو که اصلا نخوندم از صفر شروع کردم!
تو هم اینطوری شروع کن 
مثلا الان پیشی دینی رو نرو از دوم شروع کن! چرا؟ چون الان تازه دینی 4 رو تموم کردی پس بهتر میتونی دینی 4 رو بخونی
4 رو بخون مرور کن تست بزن بعد برو سوم!
درسای غیر مرتبط اینجوریه!
اما درسای مرتبط برو از اول دیوارو محکم بساز

----------


## milad 22

درسی مثل ادبیات که قراره موضوعی خونده بشه چطور تو برنامه جای بدم ؟ فرضا دوشنبه فقط ارایه و سه شنبه زبان فارسی و... ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ensany

> درسی مثل ادبیات که قراره موضوعی خونده بشه چطور تو برنامه جای بدم ؟ فرضا دوشنبه فقط ارایه و سه شنبه زبان فارسی و... ؟؟؟؟


مبحثی بخون! مثلا شنبه 90 دقیقه وقت بگذار واسه ارایه!

سه شنبه 60 دقیقه واسه زبان فارسی!

چهارشنبه 50 دقیقه واسه قرابت!

اینطوری! پشت سر هم باشه برینگ میشه! در طول یک روز دو تا عمومی بخون سه تا اختصاصی! برنامه من رو میبینی اکثرا اختصاصی هستش بخاطر اینه که درسای ما 90% عمومی اختصاصی فرقی نداره چون حفظیه همیش

دینی و جامعه شناسی را چه تفاوت!

----------


## milad 22

این برتامه واسه هفته اول بعد کنتور چه طوره ؟ 
اون عربی رو درسی بخونم ؟ یا موضوعی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

البته ادبیات رو موضوعی میخونم 45 دقیقه واسه هرکدوم که میشه 4 تا 45 دقیق برای ارایه و زبان فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

البته ادبیات رو موضوعی میخونم 45 دقیقه واسه هرکدوم که میشه 4 تا 45 دقیق برای ارایه و زبان فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات

----------


## Ensany

عججججب خطی :Yahoo (106):  عالیه داداش! توالی دروس رو کاملا رعایت کردی! اینو شروع کن گرم شی! بعد اختصاصی هارو بکن 120 دقیقه!(وسطش 5 دقیقه استراحت کن یعنی 60دقیقه بخون 5 دقیقه استراحت بعد 55 دقیقه بخون)

بعد عمومی ها هم بزا رو 90 باشه! فقط یه چیزی اگه نرسیدی تست بزنی نگران نباش! تست رو بنداز واسه جمعه! چون پنج شنبه صبح فرسایش ذهنی صورت میگیره و شاید نتونی کامل تست کار کنی

----------


## milad 22

> عججججب خطی عالیه داداش! توالی دروس رو کاملا رعایت کردی! اینو شروع کن گرم شی! بعد اختصاصی هارو بکن 120 دقیقه!(وسطش 5 دقیقه استراحت کن یعنی 60دقیقه بخون 5 دقیقه استراحت بعد 55 دقیقه بخون)
> 
> بعد عمومی ها هم بزا رو 90 باشه! فقط یه چیزی اگه نرسیدی تست بزنی نگران نباش! تست رو بنداز واسه جمعه! چون پنج شنبه صبح فرسایش ذهنی صورت میگیره و شاید نتونی کامل تست کار کنی


قابلی نداره  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
دادا با این برنامه فکر میکنی دوم و سوم رو میتونم تا اواسط مرداد تموم کنم ؟

----------


## Ensany

چرا که نه! گفتم که از هفته بعد میکنیش 120 دقیقه! اگه روزی 400 دقیقه مطالعه کنی نزدیک به 7 ساعت میخونی!!! با روزی هفت ساعت متوسط اخر تابستون تو 400 ساعت خوندی!!!

400 ساعت!!! بعد در طول سالتحصیلی هم 400 ساعت بخونی! میشه 800 ساعت با خورد موردش تا روز کنکور 1000ساعت مطالعه فقط مفید داشتی!!! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## milad 22

> چرا که نه! گفتم که از هفته بعد میکنیش 120 دقیقه! اگه روزی 400 دقیقه مطالعه کنی نزدیک به 7 ساعت میخونی!!! با روزی هفت ساعت متوسط اخر تابستون تو 400 ساعت خوندی!!!
> 
> 400 ساعت!!! بعد در طول سالتحصیلی هم 400 ساعت بخونی! میشه 800 ساعت با خورد موردش تا روز کنکور 1000ساعت مطالعه فقط مفید داشتی!!!


دمت گرم داداش کمک زیادی بهم کردی. 
امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشی

----------


## Ensany

وظیفس دادا! یه فایل صوتی مشاوره ای دکتر افشار لینکشو میدم! مخصوص تجربی هاس دقیقا میگه چطوری خورد کنی چطوری برنامه بریزی اینایی هم که گفتم از رو اون بود پس دقیققق گوش کن! فقط خواهش میکنم به کسی ندیش! چون personale یعنی نمیخوام همه داشته باشن لینکشو پیام خصوصی میکنم

----------


## IMANPBT

> وظیفس دادا! یه فایل صوتی مشاوره ای دکتر افشار لینکشو میدم! مخصوص تجربی هاس دقیقا میگه چطوری خورد کنی چطوری برنامه بریزی اینایی هم که گفتم از رو اون بود پس دقیققق گوش کن! فقط خواهش میکنم به کسی ندیش! چون personale یعنی نمیخوام همه داشته باشن لینکشو پیام خصوصی میکنم


میتونم خواهش کنم به منم بدی؟؟لطفا؟؟

----------


## miladbargahi

به منم بدي ممنون ميشم.البته اگه امكانش هس. آخه تو روستاي ما مشاوري نيس نميتونم خودم برنامه بريزم

----------


## amirsalarsh

> وظیفس دادا! یه فایل صوتی مشاوره ای دکتر افشار لینکشو میدم! مخصوص تجربی هاس دقیقا میگه چطوری خورد کنی چطوری برنامه بریزی اینایی هم که گفتم از رو اون بود پس دقیققق گوش کن! فقط خواهش میکنم به کسی ندیش! چون personale یعنی نمیخوام همه داشته باشن لینکشو پیام خصوصی میکنم


اين فايل تو سايت ايشون هست وهمه ميتونن استفاده كنن.

----------

